# 1/16 revell front engine dragster front axles



## d7chord (Jun 3, 2007)

does anyone make or have the 1/16 scale revell front engine dragster front axle assembly , axle, radius rods, drag link, connectors from the frame to the axle, rims and tires, i recently aquired some of these kits, SNAKE, TONY NANCY, B & M, and im restoring them, and these parts are missing, can anyone help, also need the cowling where the windsheld is.


----------

